# Gait, function over fancy



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just read an interesting article so I thought I'd share it for some discussion 

http://www.dogchannel.com/dogsinreview/the-myth-of-reach-and-drive.aspx


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always went with Form follows Function. As in, I need a hunting dog that can be in the field for a long time. If they don't have the correct form, they will tire faster. I'm not against show titles on a dog, in fact I like dual titled dogs in a pups pedigree. The same dogs that worked during the week (in article), then were at the dog shows on weekends, are what I like to see.
I can see where a person would chose to campaign in one area, and not another. The simple fact of training, expense, and travel time can be overwhelming to a good many owners. I myself have not attended many trials, because it conflicts with hunting. I have a huge admiration for the breeders, and owners that compete in different venues with the same dog.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I totally agree TR. What I'd love to see, nigh on impossible though, is how much todays V's differ in size, angulation, gait etc to the "original" V's. I do hope that the show dogs don't deviate farther away from the working dogs to the extent that in a very short time span they become nearly unrecognisable.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tr - Har - this years Westminister best in the V breed held dual titles - show & field - as did most of them - I like the way this is going - most of the time in the field - give them a day off 2 show (not me ) you see a field pups gait is fluid with a purpose in mind - cover as much ground with the least amount of energy - 2 trips around a show ring will never show what a sporting dog was bred 4 unless they have spent the majority of their life in the field - as always - GIVE ME GO !! V4 Show !!!!!


----------

